# Finish the pipe line



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is about time finish it. Obama made a deal with big money in Rail roads not to fight him on shutting down coal. Coal and grain are historically.
The biggest revenue . Of course things are changing. 
Obama made it clear he would stop the pipe line and allow them to make all the money they wanted and keep regulators off their backs hauling oil.
The major Railroads raked in profits during Obama's run Billions in profits were pulled out. Now is the time to finish the pipeline .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Donny boy has his own personal interests in the pipe line. Washington is still Washington. It's just different players.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Donny boy has his own personal interests in the pipe line. Washington is still Washington. It's just different players.


Now Dammit Mishie ... ya gonna just throw the empty beer bottles or ya gonna help us drink up? :vs_cocktail:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Now Dammit Mishie ... ya gonna just throw the empty beer bottles or ya gonna help us drink up? :vs_cocktail:


I haven't been sober since Friday!! Lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Donny boy has his own personal interests in the pipe line. Washington is still Washington. It's just different players.


 Mish I retired from the rail road industry. Oil does not need to be rolling down tracks like it is. There have been many derailments, some pretty serious. Causes covered up.
Oil is going to be moved one way or another . The less it moves on Rail the better off the public is.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In his signing for the pipeline today, he said the best line yet.

THE PIPELINE WILL BE BUILT WITH AMERICAN MADE PIPE, NO FOREIGN MADE PIPE.

Also said, It will give Americans needed jobs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish I retired from the rail road industry. Oil does not need to be rolling down tracks like it is. There have been many derailments, some pretty serious. Causes covered up.
> Oil is going to be moved one way or another . The less it moves on Rail the better off the public is.


Agreed. Based on what I heard my father and grandfather talk about as they were both railroaders.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Trump owns stock in the company building it. It's about his pocket.
BREAKING: Trump To Go Ahead With Keystone Pipeline, Owns Stock In Company Building It

"He also invests in another company that will co-own a share of the pipeline when it is completed. Not to mention, Trump received more than $100,000 from the company's CEO in campaign contributions."

Shares of Energy Transfer Partners and TransCanada both rose more than 3.5 percent on Tuesday.

Don't be surprised when the oil sanctions are lifted on Russia.


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

How about we enable American frack'd oil rather than Canadian tar sand oil, eh? Buy American


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Why not drill the gulf, get shale oil from the Rockies and reinvest in nuclear? Im down for the pipelines but big rigs and nuke jars are what we are good at

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

So Trump owns stock in the pipeline construction company. Trump is a billionaire. I'm sure he owns common stock. A portfolio that big, if properly diversified, would probably own some of just about every company on the exchange. That's an unfair accusation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> So Trump owns stock in the pipeline construction company. Trump is a billionaire. I'm sure he owns common stock. A portfolio that big, if properly diversified, would probably own some of just about every company on the exchange. That's an unfair accusation.


 Most do not understand. A lot of investment is done in funds that spread risk out and work for gains. by investing in many things.


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> So Trump owns stock in the pipeline construction company. Trump is a billionaire. I'm sure he owns common stock. A portfolio that big, if properly diversified, would probably own some of just about every company on the exchange. That's an unfair accusation.


How much does he even care at this point is what I'm struggling to grasp. Assuming he's as rich as he acts then how does one even care about profits at that point? I mean, I get it that those people do... I just don't understand it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Warren Buffet owns the railroads that move the oil. That is why Obama would not approve.
Trump says -- approve the pipeline, but, the pipe is made in USA.
Jobs, baby.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Most do not understand. A lot of investment is done in funds that spread risk out and work for gains. by investing in many things.


I know how investments work. It would be nice to know more about his investments. Hmmmm, I wonder how we could do that?! hehe


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stopping the pipeline was ridiculous from the get go. Obama did it to suck up to the Greenies and Buffet, as tango noted. The Canadians could just send the oil to the west coast and export it to Asia, it wouldn't have stopped the extraction. Besides, pipelines are much safer than rail transport for flammable materials.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

zachthemac said:


> How much does he even care at this point is what I'm struggling to grasp. Assuming he's as rich as he acts then how does one even care about profits at that point? I mean, I get it that those people do... I just don't understand it.


Trump is returning his $1.8 Million salary and expense account back to the people, and will take $1 per year while in office. He breaks the mold.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Trump is returning his $1.8 Million salary and expense account back to the people, and will take $1 per year while in office. He breaks the mold.


He's going to make a lot of money while he's president...don't you worry. Trump brand is around the world.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> He's going to make a lot of money while he's president...don't you worry. Trump brand is around the world.


 Mish can you explain what is wrong with that. We just had a man in the WH that never in his life earned his way. Never did anything never really earns a paycheck. When in the congress he voted present . Even though often he never bother even knowing what was going on. Look at the debt he has run up. 80-85 billion of worthless Bonds printed each month. We need people that know how to get things done they are generally successful people.
Obama make millions writing a book he did not write , it did not sell so they gave it away to schools he still got a huge payday. Lets look at 100's of millions for the Clintons from where. Trump has done more work in two days than Obama did in 6 months. Obama spent most of his time flying to and from really nice vacations. You will not see that with one like Trump. He lives for the work.
Let us list them Harry Reid where did his money come from Nancy Pelosi got filthy rich off land and housing market crash. Not a word. Trump came in with what he has.
The two I mentioned are just a start they stole it all while in office .
Give him a chance two days you gave Obama 8 years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

tango said:


> Warren Buffet owns the railroads that move the oil. That is why Obama would not approve.
> Trump says
> 
> We were given a blank check when Obama made his deal with the rail roads. The rail roads were planning a lot of funding to fight him on coal. He called them in and made the deal. I will keep the FRA off your ass and you can make all the money you want off oil. The deal was done. Why do you think you did not see them go after him on coal.
> The one investor that was in on it in our company walked out with 1. 6 billion in 2 1/2 years. He is small fish compared to Buffet.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish can you explain what is wrong with that. We just had a man in the WH that never in his life earned his way. Never did anything never really earns a paycheck. When in the congress he voted present . Even though often he never bother even knowing what was going on. Look at the debt he has run up. 80-85 billion of worthless Bonds printed each month. We need people that know how to get things done they are generally successful people.
> Obama make millions writing a book he did not write , it did not sell so they gave it away to schools he still got a huge payday. Lets look at 100's of millions for the Clintons from where. Trump has done more work in two days than Obama did in 6 months. Obama spent most of his time flying to and from really nice vacations. You will not see that with one like Trump. He lives for the work.
> Let us list them Harry Reid where did his money come from Nancy Pelosi got filthy rich off land and housing market crash. Not a word. Trump came in with what he has.
> The two I mentioned are just a start they stole it all while in office .
> Give him a chance two days you gave Obama 8 years.


Ahhhh, this is me giving him a chance!!! lol
There is no problem with him making money but we have no idea where he is making his money. It would be nice to know that decisions are being made solely on what is best for the American people and not about his pocket.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Ahhhh, this is me giving him a chance!!! lol
> There is no problem with him making money but we have no idea where he is making his money. It would be nice to know that decisions are being made solely on what is best for the American people and not about his pocket.


 So far he has done 100% what many of us ask him to do. That is kind of refreshing . I did not think he would do it. Remember I was was drug into voting for him and I do mean drug. The only option was Hillary and not voting would have put her in so for that reason only I voted Trump.
I had nightmares of my vote for Carter. What a surprise he has stepped up and went to work. 
No idea who you voted for why or why not. Those of us that voted Trump were hoping he would do as much of what he said as he could and he is. It is not going to be easy and S will hit the fan. The iron fist rule of the PC liberal is being pushed back. Their unforgiving one side views will not go quietly. Notice who is being nasty, who is burning. Not us. we go to work do what we should be doing. America needed what Trump is bring out into the open.
Mish when did you ever question all the millions Obama raked in ? He is leaving the WH every wealthy difference is he had nothing coming in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes! Finish the Pipeline.

Drill in the Gulf of Mexico,

Drill in West Texas.

Drill in Oklahoma.

Frack and Drill in the Dakotas, Ohio, Pennsylvania, 

Drill in Alaska and specifically ANWR, Prudoe Bay and National Petroleum Reserves in Alaska.

Do not buy 1 ounce of oil from the Middle East. The US of A can do this for hundreds of thousands of years. EFF the Saudi's.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Mish said:


> Donny boy has his own personal interests in the pipe line. Washington is still Washington. It's just different players.


You can take part in it as well. Invest in oil production. It will create more jobs and alleviate some energy dependability. Win-Win to me.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mish said:


> He's going to make a lot of money while he's president...don't you worry. Trump brand is around the world.


what we need is more "Amateur Hour" idiots like Obammy running the show .... lets dig up Ron Paul again or "Where's Syria" Gary Johnson .... or better yet - let Hellery run her slot machine political machine out of the White House ....

I don't give a dick's head if Trump has direct financial investments in these areas he's trying to stimulate - he's correcting total outstanding BS that's been destroying this country for decades now ....

it's not a conflict to you when Obammy signs an EO involving the environment - and gets $50M in campaign funds from the tree huggers? ....

you have any idea the crying that's pouring out across DC from both the DNC & GOP - they see ALL the backdoor $$$$$ that Trump is just flittering away with his recent activities - they would be selling The Wall build - by the frigging inch - over the next decade - sucking in $$$$ TRILLIONS $$$$$ .... there's no free lunch to these SOBs ....


----------

